# Connecting mac mini to LCD TV



## maxperez46 (Aug 3, 2008)

When i connect my mac mini (G4-Tiger) to my samsung (ln52a750) LCD TV with a HDI-DVI cable,  I get "no Signal" on the screen. 
When I connect the mac mini (sem as above) to the LCD TV, with a DVI-VGA cable, I see the apple log and by the time is getting the OS load, I get "invalid Mode" and then "no Signal" on the screen. 

I downloaded SystemRes X as suggested in some of the threads and change the resolution, but it seems that it was not saved.  

Can you tell me step by step how to fix this problem. 

Thanks
Max


----------



## mstephan (Sep 2, 2008)

I am having the same problem with my Macbook and getting no signal.

Solutions?


----------



## pauloans (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks like in 2009, the problem still exists.
I can't connect my mac-mini  to my LE40A557 thru DVI-HDMI, and the vga connection stops working after the splash-screen with the apple logo.


----------



## sckz (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there!

Before my beautiful LCD was stolen  I also had my Mini connected. I tried it first with DVI-HDMI and it worked, but looked like crap. Then I used a normal computer monitor cable and that made the LCD to a beautiful screen of 1366x768.

You might have one of those cables hanging around, otherwise they are quite cheap.

Hope it helps!

Cheers,
Jonathan


----------



## psa (Apr 13, 2009)

pauloans said:


> It looks like in 2009, the problem still exists.
> I can't connect my mac-mini  to my LE40A557 thru DVI-HDMI, and the vga connection stops working after the splash-screen with the apple logo.



My first post here....

Having the same problem....my TV will loose the signal from my Mac Mini after the splash-screen with the apple logo....has anyone had any progress with this problem....was thinking about updating the firmware for the Mini DisplayPort to VGA... just to see if it would help....

http://support.apple.com/downloads/_Mini_DisplayPort_to_VGA_Firmware_Update

Mac Min 2.0Ghz 1GB RAM 10.5.6 OSX (DVI to HDMI connection to 42in Plasma)


----------



## Ann1865 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

Please can you tell me how to connect a new mini mac to a tv monitor.  All we are getting is no signal.


----------



## psa (Jun 24, 2009)

take a look at this thread....http://www.123macmini.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22814&highlight=signal

you may need to try a safe boot...or my problem seemed that my TV did not "like" certain display preferences....I tried 1680x1050 and my TV would give me a "no signal" message. Then I'd have to hook up a seperate monitor to change the display preference back....but I also had to turn the TV on *first *then the turn on the Mac Mini....good luck...


----------

